# Curly Koa SPS # 67



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Recieved my SPS from Pop shot today. And of course I had to shoot it right away. It came with small black tubes. I shot 5 shots and had no idea where I was shooting. 5 more shots same thing. So I said what the heck. I didn't use that word . So I changed the tubes to my regular set up which is Thera Gold 3/4 to 5/8 by 7 1/2 inches and it shot spot on perfect. Fantastic slingshot , THANKS Pop Shot. Now Back To Shooting This Beauty !!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great to hear Cjw. I am a TBG guy myself have tons of the dankung tubing kicking around but find myself keep going back to TBG. Would love to see a video of your doing some damage to some cans with the beauty.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Cjw. You were fast on the draw nabbing that one! Ya I prefer the flats myself.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

once i figured out how to shoot tubes i never cut another bandset again. I'm glad it got there safe! i hope you enjoy it


----------

